# Hello to all!



## Angeldove (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm a new member and wanted to stop by and say "hello"! We are new to owning a cat and have a "ton" of questions.

Our furbaby's name is Felix Bootsy. One family member liked Felix and I preferred Bootsy because of how he looked the first time I saw him. He was walking away in the distance and I kept seeing his white "boots" padding up and down just like he was in a marching band. Bootsy stuck for me! :catmilk


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Felix Bootsy.....I love it! My daughter has a new kitty named Boots and I wanted her to name him Felix, so that struck me as particularly funny, too bad we didn't think to keep both names. Can't wait to see pictures of your kitty. Is he a tuxedo? I was guessing maybe he was, with the boots and all. Welcome to this board. I have not been here very long, and I'm loving these boards.


----------



## Angeldove (Apr 18, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Felix Bootsy.....I love it! My daughter has a new kitty named Boots and I wanted her to name him Felix, so that struck me as particularly funny, too bad we didn't think to keep both names. Can't wait to see pictures of your kitty. Is he a tuxedo? I was guessing maybe he was, with the boots and all. Welcome to this board. I have not been here very long, and I'm loving these boards.


Well, overnite his name changed. They dropped Felix and have gone with Blaze because of the white blaze on his face. I'm still hanging onto Bootsy though! ;-)

I don't know much at all about cats, but after some looking - I believe it might be a mackerel tabby. He has grey stripes and white markings. His underside is mostly white and the white blaze on his face and of course his cute little white boots which extend quite a way on the back legs, but his front paws have just the white tips. I'll try and get a picture.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there!! You will find lots of folks here eager to share experiences and advice. Would love to see a picture of your kitty!

Mylita


----------



## Angeldove (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's the picture -


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a CUTIE! I wonder what his personality is like....... He looks HUGE in that picture!


----------



## Angeldove (Apr 18, 2013)

ndiniz said:


> What a CUTIE! I wonder what his personality is like....... He looks HUGE in that picture!


He is such a loving cat! When I go for a walk, he tags right along. He waits for me to get ahead and then he starts trotting quickly to catch up. Then he darts across my path to bring me to an abrupt halt and then he lays down and rolls over for attention. We repeat the process over and over until the walk is finished. When I go in, he curls up on his pillow on the front porch - just very contented.

I think the picture makes him look bigger - here's another that might give a better perspective. ;-)


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

He is a cutie!! 

Mylita


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! This forum is a great place to discuss cats and ask questions, I've learned more than I ever could have imagined about cats from this forum and from doing lots of research the past few months. It's nice to be informed though, they deserve the best!

Great photos, what a beautiful boy!


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

He's beautiful. I love his eyes and that he goes for walks with you. My kitty walks with me too!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful kitty! Welcome to the forum, I hope you like it here.


----------

